# Industrial Chemist



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

I and my spouse are planning on migrating to canada, Alberta. As an Industrial Chemist what kind of Job can I easily get in Alberta and also my spouse is a computer analyst as well. Can anyone guide me on this please......


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

javakiss01 said:


> I and my spouse are planning on migrating to canada, Alberta. As an Industrial Chemist what kind of Job can I easily get in Alberta and also my spouse is a computer analyst as well. Can anyone guide me on this please......


Hi,

1) Make sure your resume/CV meets the Canadian standards
2) Look for/Apply to companies you know need/want professionals with your expertise
3) Network, Network, Network

Once you find an employer willing to sponsor you, then y'all apply for a LMO, if it comes positive, then you apply for a work permit.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

